
Ask HN: A JSON standard for SQL schemas? - colinmcd
I&#x27;m looking for a way to define a SQL schema in JSON. It doesn&#x27;t need to be comprehensive. Each column should have a data type, and I need to ability to specify &quot;not null&quot;, &quot;primary key&quot;, &quot;foreign key&quot;, &quot;unique&quot;, and &quot;default&quot;. For now, I don&#x27;t care about views, custom functions, computed properties, etc.
======
verdverm
Keep an eye on [https://github.com/hofstadter-
io/DMA](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/DMA)

I'm working on DMA this month, and using
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) instead of JSON. There is an open
PR with the latest work on it.

